# Bandbreitenbegrenzung ???



## -a-l-e-x- (20. Februar 2010)

Ich will mir nen Handyvertrag zulegen, wo man auch im Internet mit surfen kann. Nun hab ich schon mal bei vodafone geguckt und mir auch schon einen Tarif ausgesucht.
Dort steht irgendwas von Bandbreitenbegrenzung 200 MB??????
Kann mir jemand erklären was das ist?


----------



## Iceananas (20. Februar 2010)

-a-l-e-x- schrieb:


> Ich will mir nen Handyvertrag zulegen, wo man auch im Internet mit surfen kann. Nun hab ich schon mal bei vodafone geguckt und mir auch schon einen Tarif ausgesucht.
> Dort steht irgendwas von Bandbreitenbegrenzung 200 MB??????
> Kann mir jemand erklären was das ist?



Wahrscheinlich ist das wie bei alle anderen Verträgen auch, dass wenn du ein Traffic überschreitest, die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird. Statt HSDPA hast du dann nur noch ein paar niedliche kilobit die sekunde, sprich GPRS Geschwindigkeit. 200 MB ist doch arg wenig, das würde ich an einem Tag vollkriegen 
Bei sog. UMTS "Flats" ist es leider immer so, bisher gibt es noch keine echte Flatrate. Die Drosselgrenze ist in der Regel 1 bis 3 Gbs, die in der Regel reichen, aber von 200MB würde ich die Flossen lassen, das ist einfach Verarsche.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Februar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das wie bei alle anderen Verträgen auch, dass wenn du ein Traffic überschreitest, die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird. Statt HSDPA hast du dann nur noch ein paar niedliche kilobit die sekunde, sprich GPRS Geschwindigkeit. 200 MB ist doch arg wenig, das würde ich an einem Tag vollkriegen
> Bei sog. UMTS "Flats" ist es leider immer so, bisher gibt es noch keine echte Flatrate. Die Drosselgrenze ist in der Regel 1 bis 3 Gbs, die in der Regel reichen, aber von 200MB würde ich die Flossen lassen, das ist einfach Verarsche.



wo lebst du?

ich hab ne 200mb flat auch beim Handy und das reicht massig  mehr als 150mb hatte ich noch nie mit surfen auf websites die viel MB brauchen.. und regelmäßig Twitter & co.. 

für PC mag 200mb wenig sein, aber für handy nit..


----------



## Iceananas (20. Februar 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> wo lebst du?
> 
> ich hab ne 200mb flat auch beim Handy und das reicht massig  mehr als 150mb hatte ich noch nie mit surfen auf websites die viel MB brauchen.. und regelmäßig Twitter & co..
> 
> für PC mag 200mb wenig sein, aber für handy nit..



Für Emails checken und facebook hätte eine ISDN-Leitung auch gelangt. Liegt wohl am anderen Surfstil, aber wenn man ein Smartphone mit großem Display hat möchte ich auch hier und da mal z.B. ein Video aus dem Netz streamen, da bekomme ich wie gesagt auch 200mb am tag voll.


----------



## Player007 (20. Februar 2010)

Hier haste 1GB frei: T-Mobile Handytarif Combi Flat M Friends

Musst halt schauen, ob dir das Wert ist 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2010)

Wer Videos und Musik im Internet konsumiert, oder wirklich SEHR viele Bilder, hat die 200MB schnell weg. Wer nur mailt, unaufwendige websites aufruft usw., kommt damit locker aus.


----------

